# Schutztür von innen entriegeln?



## E-Michl (21 September 2010)

Hallo Leute.
Beispiel:
Eine Maschine mit Schutzzaun und Türen (für Wartungszecke).

Die Türen können von außen über Taster entriegelt werden damit diese geöffnet werden können. Die gefährlichen Bewegungen werden natürlich vorher sicher gestoppt.

Von den Entriegelungstaster ist das Gefahrenfeld einsehbar.

Unser Kunde möchte aber, dass die Türen auch von Innen entriegelt werden können (Notentriegelung).

Ich weiß dass es dafür extra Sicherhheitstürschalter gibt.
Wir haben diese aber nicht verbaut.

Ist es ausreichend wenn wir jetzt innen Taster anbringen die die Türen
entriegeln?

Gibt es eine Vorschrift, dass aussagt diese prinzipiell eine Notentriegelung vorgeschrieben ist? Wenn ja welche und wo steht das?


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 September 2010)

E-Michl schrieb:


> Von den Entriegelungstaster ist das Gefahrenfeld einsehbar.
> 
> Unser Kunde möchte aber, dass die Türen auch von Innen entriegelt werden können (Notentriegelung).


 
Das heißt, dein Kunde schaltet die Anlage auch ein, während sich noch ein Maschinenführer oder sonst jemand im Gefahrenbereich aufhält. Damit der dann da raus kommen kann der Mechanismus.
Ich würde sagen, da habt ihr dann euren Schutzzaun nur als Makulatur da dran gebaut.
Ich rege mich deshalb wegen der Sache ein bißchen auf, weil ich schon einmal mitbekommen habe, wie jemand wegen so etwas von der zuständigen Maschine zermatscht worden ist (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).

Ich würde sagen : weis' deinen Kunden darauf hin und überarbeite deine Sicherheit so, dass ein Einschalten der Maschine/Anlage gar nicht möglich ist, wenn sich noch jemand im Schutzbereich aufhält.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2010)

Die Frage der Notentriegerlung darf eigentlich garnicht aufkommen, schon 
mal darüber nachgedacht das irgendwie mit einen Schlüsselschalter zu
lössen. Es kann nur in die Anlage hereingetreten werden wenn der
Schlüsselschalter für das Quittieren der Schutzeinrichtung abgezogen ist.
So hat der Bediener diesen schlüssel in der Tasche und es kann niemand
fremdes von außen die Anlage anfahren.


----------



## Dr.M (21 September 2010)

So was hatten wir auch mal. Und zwar war das eine Anlage, in die man nur mit Schutzausrüstung rein durfte. Also entriegeln, Handbediengerät mitnehmen und Tür schliessen damit niemand in den Gefahrenbereich kommt. (Laserklasse 4)

Haben dafür Teile von Schmersal verwendet.

Gib mal
  AZM 200 SK-T-1P2P 
auf der Schmersal-Seite ein, dann findest du unter "Systemkomponenten den Hebel für innen.


----------



## E-Michl (21 September 2010)

Hi Leute.
Nicht falsch verstehen, *natürlich* ist im *NORMALFALL* niemand im Gefahrenbereich (innerhalb des Schutzzaunes) wenn die Anlage in Betrieb ist.

Aber die meisten Unfälle passieren, wenn irgendwas anders läuft als normal.
Stichwort "Unvorgesehener Missbrauch"

Es soll nur die Möglichkeit geschaffen werden, das im Notfall (wann auch immer der sein soll) wenigstens die eine Möglichkeit vorhanden ist aus dem Gefahrenbereich raus zukommen und nicht eingeschlossen zu sein.

So abwägig ist das gar nicht. fast alle Hersteller bieten Sicherheitsschutztürschalter an die von innen Notentriegelt werden können.
Warum regt ihr euch so auf?

@Helmut wir haben keinen Schlüsselschalter aber wir haben über Passwortschutz (OP) das geschützt, (nicht jeder kann die Türe entriegeln)
trotzdem möchte der Kunde das.

*Ich möchte nur wissen ob das mit der Notentriegelung Vorschrift ist und wo das steht?*


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 September 2010)

E-Michl schrieb:


> *Ich möchte nur wissen ob das mit der Notentriegelung Vorschrift ist und wo das steht?*


 
Ob das eine Vorschrift ist, das weis ich auch nicht.
Ich bleibe aber auf dem Standpunkt, dass innerhalb des Schutzzauns niemand etwas zu suchen hat, wenn die Anlage läuft - bzw. die Anlage dann nicht gestartet werden darf. Begründung : der Kunde möchte das haben, weil er das so benutzen möchte. Dafür müßtest du m.E. Vorkehrungen treffen.

Was ist das denn für eine Maschine ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## volker (21 September 2010)

ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass wenn keine notentriegelung vorhanden ist, eine möglichkeit bestehen muss die anlage auch von innen zu stoppen. z.b. not-halt schlagtaster.

ich setze bei schutztüren meist auch schmersal mit notentriegelung ein
griffeinheit: az/azm 200-b30-ltag1p1 bzw ...rtag1p1


----------



## JesperMP (21 September 2010)

> @Helmut wir haben keinen Schlüsselschalter* aber wir haben über Passwortschutz (OP) das geschützt, (nicht jeder kann die Türe entriegeln) *trotzdem möchte der Kunde das.


:sm6:
Das geht nicht ! Kann sein das du die beste Intentionen hast, aber ein OP als ein Teil von der Sicherheit wäre total falsch. Das must du sofort entfernen !

Wichtige ergänzende Fragen:

Wie überschaubar ist das gefährliche Gebiet ? Kann Jemand sich verstecken ?
Wie oft soll man in gefährliche Gebiet rein ? Nur selten, für Wartung oder Reperatur ? Oder relativ oft ?
Wer darf rein ? Jeder und Jemand, oder nur speziell ausgebildete Personen ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2010)

Eigentlich muß doch die Gefahrenanlyse ergeben haben, wie und was hier
zu machen ist. Du selber Michel hast doch schon festgestellt, durch deine
frage hier das es ein Restrisiko gibt, also mußt du entsprechend darauf 
reagieren.

Vielleicht wäre das ja hier eine Lössung für dich http://www.dold.com/deutsch/produkt...chalter-schluesseltransfersystem/technik.html


Sicherheitsfreigabe über das OP mit Passwort, geht garnicht.


----------



## E-Michl (21 September 2010)

Hallo.
Warum soll das OP (passwortgeschützt) nicht gehen?
Mit Profibus geht es auf PNOX Multi da wird das dann sicherheitstechnisch freigegeben?


----------



## Deltal (21 September 2010)

Ist denn das OP so angeordnet das man von dort aus den kompletten Sicherheitsbereich einsehen kann? Denke dann ist das kein Problem. Ihr solltet jedoch festhalten wo das OP eingebaut ist, und auch in die BA schreiben wo sich das OP befindet und das es nicht versetzt werden darf. 

Das Problem ist ja auch.. was passiert wenn jemand im Sicherheitsbreich ist und der Strom für die Spule der Zuhaltung fällt aus? Dann bringt dir der Taster auch nichts mehr. Also die Zuhaltung so befestigen das man sie mit Gewalt aufbekommt.

Wenn die Leute dort einfach die Tür zuwerfen obwohl noch jemand im Bereich ist, sollte erstmal der Betreiber der Anlage aktiv werden und seinen Mitarbeitern klar machen das es einfach so nicht geht. Klappt es nicht sollte man die Zuhaltungen komplett gegen ein System mit Wechselschlüssel o.Ä tauschen.

Möchte der Kunde das man die Tür von innen öffnen kann, dann bau halt nen Taster an.. Oder ist die Zuhaltung in deinem Fall eine sicherheitsteschnische Einrichtung? (wie z.B. in dem Beispiel mit dem Laser)


----------



## jabba (21 September 2010)

Also hier sind zwei Sachen die meiner Meinung nach vermischt werden:

in der 13849 steht


> Der Performance Level der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile für die manuelle Rückstellfunktion muss so
> ausgewählt werden, dass die Einbeziehung der manuellen Rückstellfunktion die erforderliche Sicherheit der
> zugehörigen Sicherheitsfunktion nicht mindert.
> Das Antriebselement zum Rücksetzen muss außerhalb des Gefahrbereichs und an einer sicheren Position mit
> guter Einsicht zur Überprüfung, dass sich keine Person im Gefahrbereich befindet, angebracht werden.


Das heisst das die Türe nur verrieglt werden darf wenn man das einsehen kann.

Das man die Türe nicht entriegeln darf, davon steht hier nichts. 
Man kann die die Türe auch am OP entriegeln, aber nicht verriegeln, das erfodert eine manuelle Rückstellfunktion wie oben beschrieben.

Ich baue gerade eine Anlage wo ich gezielt keine Zuhaltung mit Feder einsetzte, sondern Zuhaltung mit Strom. Denn da werden 700°C heiße Teile bewegt , also besteht Brandgefahr, bei einem Brand würde die Feuerwehr den Strom abstellen, und käme nicht mehr an den Brandherd.

Auch in diesem Falle kann (könnte) es erfoderlich sein, das man von innen aufmachen kann. Dies habe ich aber nur einmal umgesetzt, und zwar eine Tischversenkung in der Bühnentechnik (ähnlich einem Auzug) , da hatte ich einen Schalter der stromlos verriegelt ist, bei Stromausfall mußten die Leute im "Aufzug" sich befreien können. In einer normalen Maschine sehe ich das nicht so.


----------



## Safety (21 September 2010)

Hallo, 
es handelt sich um eine Manuelle Rückstellfunktion, dies ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion, siehe DIN EN 13849-1  5.2.2 

Der Performance Level der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile für die manuelle Rückstellfunktion muss so ausgewählt werden, dass die Einbeziehung der manuellen Rückstellfunktion die erforderliche Sicherheit der zugehörigen Sicherheitsfunktion nicht mindert.

Wie soll das mit einem Panel gehen?

Siehe auch EN ISO 11161  8.9


Zur eigentlichen Frage:
Man kann einen zweiten Taster im Gefahrenbereich anordnen der dann eine Sichere Zeit auslöst in diesem Zeitfenster muss man dann die Tür schließen und Rückstellen.

Eventuell sind Warneinrichtungen und Not-Halt-Taster im Gefahrenbereich erforderlich, auch eine Überlegung ist, bei nicht vorhanden Nachlauf oder anderer Gefahr die länger andauert, Prozesszuhaltungen die Spannungslos offen sind und eine Taste im Gefahrenbereich zum öffnen. Oder eigens hierfür Entwickelte Systeme wie z.B. Knox von Jokab Safety der von innen immer geöffnet werden kann. 

Zur Befreiung eingeschlossener Personen sagt die 12100-2 5.5.3 

Auch haben die meisten Zuhaltungen Einrichtungen um eine Not-Entsperrung durchzuführen.


----------



## Safety (21 September 2010)

Hallo Jabba,
Du warst schneller.

Der Knox hat beide Prinzipien, wenn er offen ist bleibt er auch offen, er wird mit Energie geschlossen und hat eine Not-Entrieglung von Innen, ist aufgebaut wie ein Türgriff. Man kann Ihn bei Aufbruch eines Siegels von außen mit einem Werkzeug öffnen. Also die Feuerwehr kommt auch rein, dann hat er noch KAT4 und PLe auch auf die Mechanik.


----------



## jabba (21 September 2010)

Also nochmal zum klarstellen:

Ich sehe kein Problem einen Taster innerhalb der Schutzeinrichtung zum öffnen zu installieren. Auch ist das öffnen über ein Panel kein Problem 
!AUSSER ! Stop Kategorie 1!

Die Vorschrift sagt nur was zum rückstellen aus.

Also könnte man "nach meiner Meinung" (Auch hier wieder der Hinweis, wir kennen die Anlage nicht) einen Taster innen anbringen der die Türe entriegelt, aber das Rückstellen muss dann wieder von aussen erfolgen.

Die Notentriegelung kann ja nur dann gefordert sein, wenn ich durch eine uneinsichtige Anlage nicht ausschliessen kann , das jemand im Bereich ist. Aber dazu fordert dei 13849 gesonderte Maßnahmen.

Also ich kenne keine Vorschrift die aussagt das man eine Entriegelung von innen haben muß.


----------



## jabba (21 September 2010)

E-Michl schrieb:


> Unser Kunde möchte aber, dass die Türen auch von Innen entriegelt werden können (Notentriegelung).



In solchen Fällen verlange ich vom Kunden immer einen Nachweis der Quelle, also nicht nur erzählen sondern wenn ich nicht will, muß er mir sagen das "dies oder das" nach EN oder VDE so zu machen ist. 
Kann er das nicht , rede ich "ihn" platt , bis ich recht habe.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2010)

also für mich gehört das öffnen und verschließen eines Tores oder das
Quittieren einer Sicherheitseinrichtung in die umitelbare Nähe der Stelle
wo ich diese Einrichtung angebracht ist. Weiterhin finde ich das mit einen
OP zu machen als falschen weg. So etwas kann doch nicht an einen 
blöden Taster bzw. Schlüsselschalter scheitern.
Siemens bietet sogar über einen Funktion an, Safty sachen über das OP 
zu Quittieren, mir ist da aber immer ein Taster sicherer.


----------



## jabba (21 September 2010)

Wenn das öffnen der Türe zu einer Gefahr werden kann, habe ich was falsch gemacht. Egal von welcher Stelle aus ich das mache. 

Durch das öffnen muß ich ja die Gefahr verhindern, warum soll ich eine Anlage einsehen können um zu sehen ob ich da rein will ? Oder soll ich ich nachsehen ob alles OK ist um selber zu entscheiden ob es sicher ist ?

Nee, nee, das sehe ich nicht so. Das Rückstellen ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion, wenn ich eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung ohne Zuhaltung habe kann ich ja noch nicht einmal verhindern das jemand reingeht.
Es gibt Zuhaltungen aus Sicherheitsgründen (Nachlauf z.B) oder was viel öfter wichtig ist aus Prozessgründen, und die gehören nicht in die Sicherheit, sind aber nicht minder wichtig.

Bisher fehlen alle Angaben von E-Michl welche Anlage Kat , PL usw die Anlage hat oder z.B. wie groß (Überschaubarkeit) die Anlage ist.


----------



## Deltal (21 September 2010)

Gut wenn das OP in der Nähe ist.. Jeder Chef bekommt feuchte Augen wenn man wieder nen Taster eingespart hat 

Das man die Schutzeinrichtungen nur von außen quittieren/rücksetzen kann sollte klar sein.

Bei Zuhaltungen mit Feder programmiere ich meistens den Magneten so das er so lange angezogen bleibt, bis er über einen Taster wieder ausgeschaltet wird. Damit ist dieses "Tür ausversehen zugegangen" schon mal vom Tisch.

Wenn Leute die Tür einfach zumachen und rücksetzen dann sollte man überlegen ob sie weiterhin beschäftigt werden sollten..


----------



## Safety (21 September 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Also nochmal zum klarstellen:
> 
> Ich sehe kein Problem einen Taster innerhalb der Schutzeinrichtung zum öffnen zu installieren. Auch ist das öffnen über ein Panel kein Problem
> !AUSSER ! Stop Kategorie 1!
> ...


 
 Hallo Jabba,
wenn die Zuhaltung sicher sein muss, ist es auch eine Sicherheitsfunktion also muss besonders das öffnen der Zuhaltung dem PLr entsprechend geschehen. Hierbei kann natürlich die Anforderung zum öffnen über ein Panel geschehen aber es darf erst aufgehen wenn der sichere Zustand hergestellt ist. Dies kann über eine feste Zeit die auch dem PLr entspricht geschehen oder über einen Stillstandswächter. Auch müssen Querschlüsse auf der Leitung betrachtet werden. Also eine Leitung in der 24VDC sind und die Zuhaltung mit DC 24V aufgeht muss gegen Beschädigungen geschützt werden damit ein Fehlerausschluss gemacht werden kann. Siehe DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Anhang D. 

Ich wollte es nur klarstellen da Du Dich unklar ausgedrückt hast.


----------



## jabba (21 September 2010)

Jeep, Safty,

aber wir reden ja von einem Taster innerhalb der Schutzverkleidung, der ja eigentlich nie gedrückt werden kann, da sich innerhalb der Schutzverkleidung bei verriegelter und zurückgesetzter Schutzfunktion keiner aufhalten darf bzw dürfen könnte.

Wenn gefordert z.B. Stop Kategorie 1 kam ja schon der passende Hinweis.
In diesem Falle wenn man den Taster innen anbringt hat für mich das öffnen (nur dieser Türe) absoluten vorrang auf grund des Personenschutzes.
Aber im Grunde ist alleine der Konstrukt schon auf falschem Fuße.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Wenn das öffnen der Türe zu einer Gefahr werden kann, habe ich was falsch gemacht. Egal von welcher Stelle aus ich das mache.


 
ich finde mann muß auch immer das Riesiko Mensch mit einkalkulieren, ich
komme ja aus der Holzberabeitung, da drehen die Fräser etwas schneller
6000-18000 min-1, mit Köpfen die auch schon mal ein paar KG haben 
können. Hier kann es durchaus mal vorkommen, das der gestresste Bediener
den kopf nicht richtig angezogen hat, dieses lässt sich natürlich nicht
überwachen. Die Antriebe werden zwar Elektrisch gebremmst, aber wenn
der Kopf locker ist, muss der nicht stehen wenn der Antrieb steht.
Da finde ich es gut wenn nur vor Ort geöffnet und auch verschlossen
werden kann.
Wir scheuen da jetzt nicht kosten, wir haben hier an einer Maschinen-
straße, die wir zur Zeit bearbeiten 40 Schutztüren.


----------



## E-Michl (22 September 2010)

Hi Leute.
Ich habt es echt drauf! Ich Danke euch allen.
Die Risikobeurteilung hat PLd ergeben.

Vom OP aus wird nur Passwort-geschützt die Betriebsart umgeschaltet Automatikbetrieb/Einrichtbetrieb.

NUR im Einrichtbetrieb können die Schutztüren über Taster direkt an den
Türen (Gefahrenbereich einsehbar) entriegelt bzw. verriegelt werden.

Ich denk da ist alles im grünen Bereich.

Ich wollte doch nur wissen ob eine Entriegelung von Innen Vorschrift ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2010)

E-Michl schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> Ich habt es echt drauf! Ich Danke euch allen.
> Die Risikobeurteilung hat PLd ergeben.
> 
> ...


 

Die Vorschrift machst du dir ja gerade selber, durch deine Risikoanalyse.
Diese ergibt nach her die gegenmaßnahmen, dann haben wir dich doch
auf den richtigen weg gebracht


----------



## IBFS (22 September 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Jeep, Safty,
> aber wir reden ja von einem Taster innerhalb der Schutzverkleidung, der ja eigentlich nie gedrückt werden kann, da sich innerhalb der Schutzverkleidung bei verriegelter und zurückgesetzter Schutzfunktion keiner aufhalten darf bzw dürfen könnte.


 
Dieses könnte, hätte, sollte... ich habe schon Vakuumanlagen von
sehr renommierten Firmen gesehen, da waren IN den riesigen Kammern
NotAusTaster installiert. 

Alles was passieren kann, passiert irgendwann, egal was die Norm sagt.
Und da muss manchnmal auch etwas exotische Vorsorge getroffen werden.

Frank


----------



## Deltal (23 September 2010)

Hmm wenn ich in eine Vakuum Kammer gehen würde, würde ich vorher den halben Schaltschrank demontieren und mitnehmen , sodass keiner die Pumpen einschalten kann 
Ich kenne auch z.B. große Hächselanlagen wo jeden Tag jemand reinkriechen muss. Da sitzt dann auch kein Not-Halt..
Sicherlich kann man sich nicht auf die Vorschriften verlassen und das die Leute die an der Anlage arbeiten diese einhalten. Gibt es die Gefahr das jemand "ausversehen" in dem Sicherheitsbereich gelangt, nutze ich andere Vorkehrungen. z.B. ein Wechselschlüsselsystem. In Amiland z.B. ist es eher die Regel das jeder der einen Sicherheitsbereich betritt, vorher mit seinem Padlock die Maschine sichert. 


Not-Halt Taster machen auch Sinn wenn z.B. in dem Bereich Bewegungen im Einrichtbetrieb durchgeführt werden können.

Aber sonst sind sie meist doch nur unabsichtlich betätigt oder werden einmal im Jahr bei der Prüfung ausgelöst..


----------

